# Suzuki DF60 Designed to be Lightest, Most Powerful



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

at 357 lbs for a 60 now, I hope it lightens up some


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> at 357 lbs for a 60 now, I hope it lightens up some



My 2007 Merc 60hp 4-stroke EFI with bigfoot weights 260 lbs!  [smiley=hmmm.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

According to the Reps at the Suzuki booth. The new 60hp is targeted to be lighter than the current 40hp - 243lbs. No actual weights were given. As soon as I know something I will get the info out!


----------

